# Neutering my puppy



## Grasshopper (Feb 28, 2016)

My 5 month old male Havanese puppy has an appointment to be neutered just after his 6 month birthday. I am a first time puppy owner, and I am wondering if the puppy's personality or emotional status changes after neutering.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

You will get a lot of different opinions about when is the best time to neuter a male dog, even from professionals. Most of the conventional wisdom now says around one year old but I would do whatever your Vet recommends as long as he gives good reasons. Ricky was neutered at 11 months.

Your dog's personality will not change in any significant way other than, in most cases, he will be less likely to mark his territory. Consequently, it might make potty training easier.

Good luck

Ricky's Popi


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ian Dunbar ...""Neutering male dogs DOES change their behavior to some extent. They are likely to roam less (if given free range) and urinate less, yet still urine mark and still use the same urination posture. Thus, scent marking is not resolved, but the frequency (hence volume of urine) is much less.?However, castration has no effect on dog-human aggression, does not make male dogs less aggressive to other dogs, alter their rank in the hierarchy, or appear to change their personality much. BUT castrated male dogs no longer smell like intact males and so this dramatically changes the behavior of other male dogs.?Castrated male dogs smell more like anoestrous females.?Other male dogs react towards castrated males as if they are females ?and so, other male dogs harass or threaten them less and hence, the behavior of the castrated male eventually changes (feeling less threatened). Castrated male dogs are involved in fewer fights with other males and their aggressiveness is reduced, not directly by castration, but indirectly by the altered behavior of other males".


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Grasshopper said:


> My 5 month old male Havanese puppy has an appointment to be neutered just after his 6 month birthday. I am a first time puppy owner, and I am wondering if the puppy's personality or emotional status changes after neutering.


Personality or emotional status changes at six months pre- and post-neuter won't be a concern for you. I've had many male dogs neutered at various ages. We never experienced negative personality changes. In most cases there were improvements, especially in dominant dogs....not really an issue with your Hav.

As far as the age to neuter you can ask your vet about the full development of bones at various ages and how neutering affects it. Being new to toy breeds I can't address how quickly they mature. Marking territory (frequent leg lifting "everywhere") is another habit that can normally be prevented with neutering.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

PaulineMi said:


> Personality or emotional status changes at six months pre- and post-neuter won't be a concern for you. I've had many male dogs neutered at various ages. We never experienced negative personality changes. In most cases there were improvements, especially in dominant dogs....not really an issue with your Hav.
> 
> As far as the age to neuter you can ask your vet about the full development of bones at various ages and how neutering affects it. Being new to toy breeds I can't address how quickly they mature. Marking territory (frequent leg lifting "everywhere") is another habit that can normally be prevented with neutering.


Ian's studies showed marking is not prevented with neutering , only reduce somewhat. Not sure what you meant by "not an issue with Havs" ? Dominance is possible in all dogs . It's not breed related., snd is not determined simply by size.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

davetgabby said:


> Ian's studies showed marking is not prevented with neutering , only reduce somewhat. Not sure what you meant by "not an issue with Havs" ? Dominance is possible in all dogs . It's not breed related., snd is not determined simply by size.


"Not really an issue with YOUR Hav" is what I wrote as temperament issues weren't mentioned by Grasshopper. Hopefully that clarifies that


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I have always spayed and neutered by 6 months but studies from UC Davis are now suggesting to wait until growth plates are closed so body can get benefit of the hormones for long term. They found in goldens and rotties and now Vizsla's that early spay and neuter seems to contribute to cancers, joint issues etc. Of course nothing is ever conclusive which always leaves us to have to make decisions without all information. Our holistic vet recommends to spay after first heat but before second for females so I did that with Sophie she was spayed last month. As mentioned here though there are a lot of different thoughts on spay and neutering and when. I personally have only seen good things happen with males personalities afterwards though.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> I have always spayed and neutered by 6 months but studies from UC Davis are now suggesting to wait until growth plates are closed so body can get benefit of the hormones for long term. They found in goldens and rotties and now Vizsla's that early spay and neuter seems to contribute to cancers, joint issues etc. Of course nothing is ever conclusive which always leaves us to have to make decisions without all information. Our holistic vet recommends to spay after first heat but before second for females so I did that with Sophie she was spayed last month. As mentioned here though there are a lot of different thoughts on spay and neutering and when. I personally have only seen good things happen with males personalities afterwards though.


The research thus far has been on large breeds so it's unknown if a later spay recommendation is applicable to small breeds like the Havanese to minimize cancer and/or joint issues.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't think my personality would be that chipper if that happened to me!!! Yea its 5 o'clock here!!! ound:ound:ound: :bolt:


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I had my male Coton-Cavalier mix neutered at six months. No personality change whatsoever. He's still my sweet, slightly anxious, rambunctious love. 

On a side note, I'm having Lola spayed at the end of the month, just a few days after her first birthday. She had a personality change exactly at the time she went into heat, though, lord knows, I'm not the one to say if the two are related or just coincidence of timing. I struggled with housebreaking with her, and just when I'd think we were in the clear, she'd start free peeing again. She hasn't had a single accident in the house since that first day she went into heat at ten months, though was peeing and pooping until that day. She also suddenly wanted to cuddle, which was a pleasant surprise, since she'd been a rather independent, sassy, but fun girl prior. I thought she change back after her cycle, but she's just a mellow lap dog now, and bit of a princess, wanting to be petted a lot and even groomed, and shies away from rough and tumble play with my boy or even at the dog park. It's like she just decided she was a little lady now. Surprised the heck out of me, but I like it.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

> The research thus far has been on large breeds so it's unknown if a later spay recommendation is applicable to small breeds like the Havanese to minimize cancer and/or joint issues.


Right, nothing is conclusive which always leaves us to have to make decisions without all information. But since it does effect the breeds tested, there is a chance it would effect our smaller dogs either in the same, or different ways. For me, I felt the safest to let Sophie go through one heat cycle but spay before the second. Her growth plates were likely not closed at that time but felt it was as middle of the road as I could get. I have talked to a number of vets about it as well as our holistic vet who I really respect and did a ton of research online. I asked some doggie friends in the UK if it's true that many dogs are not neutered or spayed there and if their health seems better for it but they all said they don't see any different statistics than we have here, healthwise.

As a side note her breeder voids his health guarantee if his puppy owners spay and neuter prior to 18 months (and growth plates being closed). He could be right but no evidence to support either way at this point so I spayed her before then as I am also concerned about mammary cancer also.

With no firm answers to the spay neuter question, we all have to do what we feel is best for our kids. Probably won't be the same for every dog regardless. Frustrating to have to make major decisions when all the answers aren't yet known.

Good that Grasshopper is doing research and asking questions to find out as much as possible.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Right, nothing is conclusive which always leaves us to have to make decisions without all information. But since it does effect the breeds tested, there is a chance it would effect our smaller dogs either in the same, or different ways. For me, I felt the safest to let Sophie go through one heat cycle but spay before the second. Her growth plates were likely not closed at that time but felt it was as middle of the road as I could get. I have talked to a number of vets about it as well as our holistic vet who I really respect and did a ton of research online. I asked some doggie friends in the UK if it's true that many dogs are not neutered or spayed there and if their health seems better for it but they all said they don't see any different statistics than we have here, healthwise.
> 
> As a side note her breeder voids his health guarantee if his puppy owners spay and neuter prior to 18 months (and growth plates being closed). He could be right but no evidence to support either way at this point so I spayed her before then as I am also concerned about mammary cancer also.
> 
> ...


Dee Dee, it is my understanding that it's a pretty sure bet that the growth plates HAVE closed in small breed dogs by one year of age. That's why it is recommended to hold off on agility training until that age. Large breed, and especially giant breeds can be 18 months to two years before growth plates are closed.

Pixel is 14 months now, and I REALLY would like to wait until after her first heat to spay her... But I sure wish she'd get on with it!!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow I can't believe Pixel has not come in yet! Sophie did at 9 months. It will be nice to have that spay behind you. then just have to wait for Panda LOL.

Good to know about the growth plates! I have been worried I've let her do too much as a puppy. She is so wild.


----------



## Boogs (Feb 12, 2016)

I had my dog neutered at 5 months and there were no changes at all in his personality. He started to hump my husband occasionally after his neuter (never me though!) But I think that is more related to him growing up than the actual neuter. There are quite a few intact male dogs in our neighbourhoof including a massive bullmastiff so neutering was for his own safety as well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Wow I can't believe Pixel has not come in yet! Sophie did at 9 months. It will be nice to have that spay behind you. then just have to wait for Panda LOL.
> 
> Good to know about the growth plates! I have been worried I've let her do too much as a puppy. She is so wild.


I'll have to wait longer on Panda. Her breeder (who is a friend of mine, and this was her first and perhaps only litter) wants to show her in bred-by classes. The agreement we made is that if she hasn't finished her by the time she is 2, I can spay her any time after that. (or, of course, we could do it sooner, if there was something that would keep her from doing well in the show ring) But there is already a little occasional "bitchiness" going on around here from time to time, and I'd like to at LEAST cut that in half! 

One of Pixel's sisters came in heat under a year, but the one Pam and Tom kept hasn't come in either, so I guess it runs in the family! Pam isn't concerned.

And, yes, I think at Sophie (and Pixel's!) age, it's fine to let them be their crazy, wild selves!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Boogs said:


> I had my dog neutered at 5 months and there were no changes at all in his personality. He started to hump my husband occasionally after his neuter (never me though!) But I think that is more related to him growing up than the actual neuter. There are quite a few intact male dogs in our neighbourhood including a massive bullmastiff so neutering was for his own safety as well.


Yeah, all dogs hump... male, female, neutered or not. Kodi actually slowed down on humping after he was neutered, though he didn't stop completely. (and we have NEVER allowed him to hump people!!!... That's a training issue )

Interestingly, Kodi didn't start marking until after his second birthday... 15 months AFTER he was neutered. He still almost never marks, and when he's just peeing, he just stands and spreads his legs, like a little horse. When he does mark, it's mostly if we are out walking with another male dog who DOES mark. Then he feels it's his "manly" duty to add his calling card to where ever the other dog has marked! :laugh: He does lift his leg to mark, but it's this funny, dainty little lift, with his toes curled. He's a riot!

I DO think you've brought up an excellent point, though, and one that should be given some serious consideration when deciding when to neuter or spay. If you lie in an area where there are a lot of unaltered larger dogs, a little dog who not neutered could get himself in some serious trouble!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> Wow I can't believe Pixel has not come in yet! Sophie did at 9 months. It will be nice to have that spay behind you. then just have to wait for Panda LOL.
> 
> Good to know about the growth plates! I have been worried I've let her do too much as a puppy. She is so wild.


I love 'em wild. Hubby just doesn't understand....Lol


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I neutered Leo at 18 months and will do the same with Rex. This requires a strong commitment to ensuring that accidental breedings don't happen. I don't permit the dogs to hump each other or people. I don't permit marking indoors. This requires a significant commitment to paying close attention to behaviors for many months until desired behaviors become habit. Three weeks ago, Rexy was playing with Leo one morning. He stopped and lifted his leg against the edge of the expen. I was there, said "ahnt" picked him up, took him to the outside expen, cleaned the indoor area thoroughly, and brought him in to the indoor expen, all play over. No more communication. 
Next morning, Rexy running back and forth in room with expen with Leo, stops, starts to left leg, I say "ahnt", take him outside, he marks a couple times, treat, put in indoor expen, all communication and play over. Third day, Rexy playing with Leo in same room, stops, glances at expen, I say "ahnt", take him out, he marks a couple times, treat, back to indoor pen, no communication or play. Fourth day, playing with Leo, runs to door to go out, pees and marks, lots of treats, gets to come back in and play with Leo, goes to door again, goes out, treats, more play and then in expen tuckered out. Rexy hadn't tried to mark inside since. He goes to door to go out. I will remain vigilant as I believe habits established now will be his lifelong habits.


----------

